# تفضلوا : من أحدث كتب smacna



## syrian.ahmad (2 يوليو 2010)

هديتي للمنتدى العزيز في أول مشاركة لي 
هي أحدث نسخة من كتاب 
HVAC SYSTEMS DUCT DESIGN
و هي الطبعة الرابعة 4th edition
حيث أن الطبعة الاولى أصدرت في عام 1977
و الثانية في عام 1981 
و الثالثة في عام 1990
و الرابعة و الأخيرة في عام 2006 
و يمكنكم مشاهدتها في موقع smacna الرسمي و سعرها 185 دولار :
http://www.smacna.org/bookstore/ind...esults&topicID=3&cfid=522424&cftoken=38609475

و قد تم تنقيحها بجهد شخصي و إزالة كتابات عرضية مزعجة ناتجة عن حقوق الطبع 

أما رابط التحميل :

http://www.4shared.com/document/e3bDdflm/SMACNA2006HVACDESIGN.html

طلب :

لمن يملك كتاب HVAC Duct Construction Standards - Metal and Flexible
النسخة الثالثة اصدار عام 2005

حيث لم أجد سوى النسخة الثانية اصدار عام 1995 

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## appess (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و جاري التحميل


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## عبد الله سعد (3 يوليو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل من فضلك اضف رابط جديد


----------



## eehaboo (3 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع مشكور على هذا الملف, اما بالنسبة للملف الذي طلبته فانا لدي ملف مشابه واتمنى ان يكون هو مبتغاك اليك التحميل سيدي الكريم download


----------



## aati badri (4 يوليو 2010)

نلتقي لنرتقي


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي ...

يا أخوان من أراد أن يحترف تصميم مجاري الهواء فعليه بهذا الكتاب


----------



## محمد البيومي حسن (4 يوليو 2010)

الأخ ايهابووووو
لا استطيع التحميل


----------



## engkfa (2 مايو 2011)

شكرا ... ولكن الملف مفقود


----------



## محمدمحمدعبدالرحمن (4 يونيو 2011)

الرابط مش شغال ممكن رابط اخر


----------



## zanitty (4 يونيو 2011)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## goor20 (4 يونيو 2011)

the link not available


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (5 يونيو 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككووووووووووووور


----------



## usamaawad40 (5 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل أرجو التأكد من الرابط


----------



## عبدو عبدو (23 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## amirhelmy (20 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل برجاء رفع الملف مرة اخري جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## samer1986 (26 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء اعادة التحميل 


شكرا


----------



## al-manifi (27 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمد_86 (27 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mun3m (27 فبراير 2013)

The file link that you requested is not valid.

BUT THERE IS LINK OF SMACAN 2005 
smacna_2005_duct_construction_standart - Download - 4shared


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## hikal007 (8 مارس 2013)

eng_mun3m قال:


> The file link that you requested is not valid.
> 
> BUT THERE IS LINK OF SMACAN 2005
> smacna_2005_duct_construction_standart - Download - 4shared



جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ally4000 (14 مارس 2013)

كل الاحترام


----------



## eng_alex (15 مارس 2013)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## mahmood mrbd (22 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hazmohamed101m (26 مارس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااا والرابط يعمل


----------



## ramyacademy (27 مارس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل​


----------



## zanitty (27 مارس 2013)

hazmohamed101m قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااا والرابط يعمل



هلا تفضلت باعاده الرفع على رابط بديل حتى يتثنى للاعضاء التحميل و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mun3m (1 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.4shared.com/get/yz9lDHRJ/smacna_2005_duct_construction_.html

اعنذر بشده لانشغالى بظروف قوية 
الرابط تغيير الان لا اعرف سبب تغييره الرجاء اعادة التحميل ولو فيه مشكله حد يقولى وانا هحاول ارفعه على موقع تانى


----------



## eng_mun3m (1 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.4shared.com/get/yz9lDHRJ/smacna_2005_duct_construction_.html

الرجاء حاول مع هذا الرابط واذا واجهتك مشكله اعلمنى لرفع الكتاب على موقع اخر


----------



## eng_mun3m (1 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.4shared.com/get/yz9lDHRJ/smacna_2005_duct_construction_.html


----------

